# rocky mountain pfa?



## superman1275 (Aug 23, 2011)

anybody hunt rocky mountain pfa on here?


----------



## yelper43 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have hunted it a few times before the 9/11 incident and after that they will not allow you to access the best spots unless you hike in and most times its after daylight when they open the gates. But their is a good chance to stick a good one there!


----------



## preston h (Aug 24, 2011)

I have hunted up there a few times each year.Have seen a lot of deer up there. I did not go last year b/c the guy who goes up there with me lost his job and sold his bow. I dont  like to hunt wma without a partner with me. All the good hunting is a long walk but it is worth it.The best time is in late nov early dec. Good luck to u. PS bow season carry snake boots!!!


----------



## superman1275 (Aug 25, 2011)

i have family who hunts it and have killed some giants over the years off it


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 25, 2011)

I hunted it in the 80's  before it was impounded. It was a fantastic place to hunt. I hiked in 3.6 miles off the road and the latest I ever had to wait to kill a nice one was 8:30 AM...a magic place indeed.

Good territory up there...I had a landowner permit back then.


----------



## boarman1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Things have changed alot since then. I have hunted it alot. the last time I bowhunted there I was deep in near a swamp with good sign of bucks and I got there really early since its a long walk in and when  it started getting daylight I started seeing some movement on the old road and then it went into the edge of the woods in some thick bushes and then I saw something white thinking it was a deer tail and I was wrong it was  a long haired hippys butt shinning. He decided he had to take a dump and by the time I relized what was going on thanks to my binos. It was to late. OMG that was grosses thing I have seen in the woods. Then he made his way to me and I was yelling at him and but he was in sneak mode with in 10 yards of his Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- pile.  and I yelled again and he finally heard me and said. You haveing any luck.  I said NOT NOW and he walked 20 yards in front of me and went behind me and up the side of the ridge where I was expecting the deer to come from so Needless to say I got my stand packed up and want go back out there. That happened everytime I went out there and I was a few miles in. * years ago there was some really good hunting out there with not alot of people but now theres alot more people. I know of a few people how have private land that joins rocky and they have killed 130+ bucks on there property but you can get to it very easily.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Aug 27, 2011)

Ive been there a few times and like the area, but everytime i went there were a crowd of hunters and hikers. Even during the week i dont think anybody works anymore


----------

